# Exchange to larger unit in Internval with WorldMark



## mash84121 (Jul 18, 2017)

In II if you do search with WorldMark for a Request First exchange, you can pick which size of room to search with, if the search results show a larger size unit than what you search with will II take the credits based on the search or the match?  Also if you exchange for a larger week will they charge a fee for a larger unit, even if there it does not list a fee in the result?

For example, if I use a 1 BR to search and results come up with 2 BR availability and I make the exchange, how many credits would it require for the 1BR or the 2 BR.  And if does not list a fee for the upgrade will it charge for the larger unit?


----------



## sue1947 (Jul 18, 2017)

You are charged for the size you book, not the size you search for.

Sue


----------



## sjsharkie (Jul 18, 2017)

Sue is correct...but remember there are quality filters in II.  So if you search with a 3BR, but really only need a 1BR, you may be excluding yourself from potential matches searching with a 3BR -- so, keep that in mind.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 18, 2017)

sue1947 said:


> You are charged for the size you book, not the size you search for.
> 
> Sue



....when using a request first  and since using the points needed for the larger unit no upgrade fee would apply.


----------



## mash84121 (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the quick replies.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 18, 2017)

Unless it is during Flex.  Only 4000 points regardless of size.


----------



## LisaH (Jul 18, 2017)

I forgot how long the flex period is, within 45 days or 60 days? I seem to recall II and RCi might have different flex period?


----------



## K2Quick (Jul 18, 2017)

LisaH said:


> I forgot how long the flex period is, within 45 days or 60 days? I seem to recall II and RCi might have different flex period?


59 days with II.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 18, 2017)

LisaH said:


> I forgot how long the flex period is, within 45 days or 60 days? I seem to recall II and RCi might have different flex period?



RCI is 45 days / II is 59 days
I use the WM reservation calendar when I need to double check the flex period - https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/forum/calculator.shtml


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 18, 2017)

Just make sure they charge the appropriate housekeeping fee (if you're out of housekeeping tokens).

They seem to charge the appropriate credits for the unit size you book but I've been charged the housekeeping fee based on the unit size I've searched with. So I have to call for the adjustment.


----------



## mash84121 (Jul 19, 2017)

With the flex period is it based on the first day on the exchange or the last day on the exchange?


----------



## rhonda (Jul 19, 2017)

mash84121 said:


> With the flex period is it based on the first day on the exchange or the last day on the exchange?


First.  Use the calculator linked above!


----------

